# "Tiny Bees" in Palatine, IL



## Otter (Feb 20, 2008)

Late yesterday I talked to a lady in Palatine who says she has tiny bees in the crossbar of her clothesline/pole. She would like to relocate them, and is willing to take it on herself, but doesn't know how to proceed. I'm *guessing* that they may be mason bees. If anyone can be of help, here is her contact information:

Doreen Truckenmiller
847-934-4395

(my real name is Liana Winsauer, if you want to explain to her where you got her information, which I do have her permission to share)


----------



## Otter (Feb 20, 2008)

I went by to take pictures this afternoon, and they're not bees - wasps or hornets of some flavor. Unfortunately I didn't get a good picture of that cranky little black-and-yellow face watching me.  

Not nearly as cute as our girls...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yea, too late in the year for them to be mason bees.


----------

